

Launch of the 3rd Edition of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial Screencasts - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/rails_tutorial_3rd_ed_screencasts/?

======
drtechno
Great book. I'm beginer in rails development and this is first book that geves
answers to all my questions.

